# Float and Fly



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

I have been reading a lot about this technique. I bought a few of the punisher craft hair jigs and am going to try to get out this weekend to try it out. I bought a couple of thill bobbers, and am going to go the slip bobber route first. I guess a true float and fly uses a 9 foot rod and a three way swivel to attach main line, leader, and bobber. 

Any body out there use this, any suggestion favorite jigs / setup.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It works well on cold water smallies under the rite conditions


----------



## Richman (Sep 1, 2007)

Have been using the fixed bobber and the 3 way for several years. Punisher jigs are top of the line as are the BOBs Bobbers that you can buy with them. The bobbers are counterweighted for detecting the smallest bites. I fish mine on a BPS microlite FNF rod. Whatever small spinning reel is ok....I use the small mitchells 308 or avocet with 6 pound test. You can throw a ten foot depth a mile with this setup. Its a fun and productive way to fish in clear water. So far as slip bobbers I tried them originally since I didn't have the 9-10 rods. I ran into problems in colder weather with the jigs not being heavy enough to pull the lines through the bobbers....you might experiment and have success where I did not.
It is a very effective technique on bass and for me has proved to be a viable technique for crappie too.....so much so, I bought another rod and reel setup this past year. Lots of guys are killing winter crappie over mudflats in headwaters of lakes on sunny days with this setup.

So far as bass I concentrate on sloping banks near deep water. Particularly small pockets where bait can school up.

Check in on some of the Kentucky and Tennessee discussion boards beginning in early December for additional tips. Good luck and keep us posted on how you do.

Rich


----------

